

Answering the salary history interview question - parasitius

Recently I blurted out my current salary when asked at an interview. It's hard for me to lie, but I don't need to kick myself -- friends have been doing it for me for the past two weeks. One guy 5 years my junior has jumped his salary 40k in two years by lying about his prior salary at each of two job changes in the same city. But if you do lie, how do you come up with a believable figure? And if everyone lies, why do employers bother asking?<p>According to Robert Half Technology's figures the location I'm in pays 0.7x of the national average, and since I seek desperately to enter a major city --- some with factors of 1.25-1.41 --- telling my true high 30's salary makes me seem like a lunatic demanding double salary. In fact, double would be just enough to maintain my current standard of living, no gain aside from a better location. Advice!? I have 5 years work experience.
======
anigbrowl
I don't like discussing my salary history. When it comes up, I tell
prospective employers 'don't be nosy.' If they can't evaluate your ability
without knowing what you were paid elsewhere, then they don't know how to
evaluate you and are just hiring based on confirmation bias. If they're
insistent, grill them with questions about their company balance sheet.

------
audiodesigndan
Decide how much you will sacrifice. If you can get away with asking for 50,
then seceding to 45, you will have done alright. I usually try to increase by
4-8k. Depending on responsibilities of course. If they want 24hr contact than
its an min 55k.

------
RougeFemme
Lying works if the interviewing company does not check your previous salary
_and/or_ your skills are in such short supply that the company doesn't care
even if you do lie.

